
Apple’s gaming censorship continues - msgrom
http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/07/apples-gaming-censorship-continues-the-binding-of-isaac-blocked-from-app-store/
======
bobby_9x
It's more than just gaming. They have total control of their appstore and if
you have an app they don't like for whatever reason, it will be banned.

We have given these companies the ultimate power over our apps/businesses.

